

Ribbon Hero 2 is released: using game mechanics to teach Office - xpaulbettsx
http://www.ribbonhero.com

======
xpaulbettsx
Disclaimer: I worked on RH2 a bit, but I think it's a pretty innovative
approach to addressing the issue of feature discoverability in large
applications.

~~~
vyrotek
Love it. We talk about you guys often with our customers. Its a great example
of education through gamification. I'm still waiting for my Visual Studio
achievements. :)

